# Wood Brothers 1964 Ford



## Gary66 (Dec 12, 2009)

Amt Craftsman kit, paint is Testors One Coat Lacquer Revving Red with a clear coat of Future. Decals are Fred Cady with the small fender decals from the Lorenzen kit sheet. 
This was another badly beaten up one that I got in a bag at a swap meet, the A Pillars were cracked really bad ( the right side still looks bent). Wheels and tires from the parts box. 
Exhaust dump openings are heat shrink tubing. Homemade roll cage with kit interior bucket.Thanks for looking.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice job bringing this one back from the dead!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

nice job saving that one


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very nice recycling job. The car looks very authentic for its period of racing. KUDOS!!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Very good forced perspective shots, real trees and sunlight and the sharp looking model very real looking!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Nice work, anything on the engine and what it may consist of? Looks GREAT, that Testors paint is superior!


----------



## Gary66 (Dec 12, 2009)

Those craftsman kits are like a promo, the body is all one piece. The only engine detail is a piece that has the oil pan and bottom of the transmission that glues on the chassis.


----------

